# Wells Ave Crit



## CervéloRacer (May 17, 2011)

I am doing the Wells Ave crit this weekend for the first time:
http://www.bostonroadclub.com/wells_ave

Anybody do this? Any tips for me?


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Have you raced before? Be prepared for FAST. And wildly varying competence of racers. Stay near the front. Where everyone else will be trying to be. . .


----------



## CervéloRacer (May 17, 2011)

cyclesport45 said:


> Have you raced before? Be prepared for FAST. And wildly varying competence of racers. Stay near the front. Where everyone else will be trying to be. . .


No, This is my first race. 

How fast?


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Depends on who shows up. 23? 25? mph. Find a good smooth wheel, and enjoy the ride!


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

cyclesport45 said:


> Depends on who shows up. 23? 25? mph. Find a good smooth wheel, and enjoy the ride!


This is a very good tip. And it's true for a lot of the cat 4 and cat 5 races, too. Huge variability in fitness, skills, and unfortunately also riding skills. 

IIRC the C race at Wells Ave is almost always run separately, but they often combine B with A if there aren't enough attendants.


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

Watch out for the pot hole covers on the turn. Many riders, with little to no skills, will dodge wildly around them causing interesting situations.
Pace can see saw wildly also...again depends on the quality of the field.
As said...stay in the front 15ish sitting behind a nice smooth wheel. 
Don't worry about people taking flyers...seldom do they work...they never work in the lower fields.
Have fun and be sure to tell us all about it.

Won my first field sprint at Well's Ave...awesome race...


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

To Cervelo; how was it??


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

LOL meant "man hole" covers...sheesh...


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

A friend and I are trying to make the last one of the season here.
How was it? Are the cat5 guys cherry picking or can a true novice hang and have a good time?


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

mogarbage said:


> A friend and I are trying to make the last one of the season here.
> How was it? Are the cat5 guys cherry picking or can a true novice hang and have a good time?


What do you mean by "cherry picking"?


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

mogarbage said:


> A friend and I are trying to make the last one of the season here.
> How was it? Are the cat5 guys cherry picking or can a true novice hang and have a good time?


Not sure what you mean by cherry picking and novice could mean just about any ability but put it this way if you're going to sign up for your first cat 5 crit this race is as good a choice as any.


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

orange_julius said:


> What do you mean by "cherry picking"?


Racers who don't apply for their bump up. Similar to being the 12 y/o first grader. Nttawwt but it'd be more enjoyable to be somewhat competitive for our first time racing.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

mogarbage said:


> Racers who don't apply for their bump up. Similar to being the 12 y/o first grader. Nttawwt but it'd be more enjoyable to be somewhat competitive for our first time racing.


In cycling racing, that is called "sandbagging". You'll have that in every category.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

There may be some legit sandbagging, but a lot of it is sour grapes. In Cat 5, the guys who haven't upgraded are generally waiting to get their 10 mass starts. Tri guys often get a lot of flack because they're fast and race a lot, just not in USAC sponsored mass start races. 

In Cat 4, there are sandbaggers who are simply not strong enough to last well in Cat 3, but sometimes riders don't have quite enough points to upgrade. There will inevitably be some really fast riders who are just passing through on their way to Cat 2. Since these guys generally win everything, it makes it harder for other riders to get enough points to upgrade.


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh I have no delusional thoughts of actually making a difference in the race. Just don't want to finish 1 lap for every 2 they complete


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

mogarbage said:


> A friend and I are trying to make the last one of the season here.
> How was it? Are the cat5 guys cherry picking or can a true novice hang and have a good time?


You could hang, you could have a god time, you could get dropped, you could lose, you could win. . . 

Give it a shot, just hang as long as you can.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

I get it, it's scary. Nobody wants to look or feel foolish. 

Maybe you can just observe one day and take a look at the field?

Better yet, maybe instead of giving suggestion based on no knowledge, I can take my own advice and try it?

When is the start for the Cat6 people?


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

Head out there BostonG! If you see a guy and think to yourself, "he's not the smooth wheel I want to follow," be sure to come over and introduce yourself.


----------



## efacc (Jul 6, 2011)

there's going to be more girls racing the C race with the men over the next few weeks too. so if you're worried about getting dropped, don't worry - i'll probably get dropped first!


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Be sure to wear the elbow pads, and put those nifty bandages on your legs like the pros do. That way you'll be given a WIDE berth! (Like you have leprosy, even).

If I were to go a-critting again, I wouldn't bring my shiny new bike.. . . . Just an observation.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

cyclesport45 said:


> Depends on who shows up. 23? 25? mph. Find a good smooth wheel, and enjoy the ride!


I've been trying really hard but am having a tough time digesting this. 25mph? For cat 5's? Do you mean in bursts or as an average for the race? 

I tried to look up the results but all I foudn was names - no times.


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

There are no hard turns at Wells Ave so keeping your speed is fairly easy but a cat 5 race averaging 25mph seems a bit fast. Most crits, road races too, see the speed rise and fall. 
I've had over 27mph for an average speed at Wompatuck on a Tues night race...that is average speed with surges and laps over 30mph...but that depended on who was there that night...also laps that were under 25mph felt like an easy lap...finishing speed would max at close to 40mph.

It depends on the people participating, conditions, etc. Every race is different.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I once had a 25mph 30 minute 8 corner Cat 5 crit. It was pan flat and nicely sheltered from the wind. I just sat in with that one and it wasn't particularly difficult to do so.


----------



## Akez (Aug 13, 2011)

Good luck to anyone racing Wells tomorrow! I'll be in the C race. Planning on taking 1 prime and the win! I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Akez said:


> Good luck to anyone racing Wells tomorrow! I'll be in the C race. Planning on taking 1 prime and the win! I'll let you know how it goes!


Oh, to be young (and thin) again!


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

Akez how'd ya do?


----------



## Akez (Aug 13, 2011)

mogarbage said:


> Akez how'd ya do?


I won a prime, then in the last two laps I kept trying to move up. I kept getting blocked out and since we were going at like 27, so it wasn't too easy to move up. I ended up on the final sprint at the back of the pack. I just went for it about halfway through the last stretch and ended up like 7th or 6th. Not really sure. I passed about 15-20 riders though so if I had good positioning I would have had a much better chance.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## Akez (Aug 13, 2011)

cyclesport45 said:


> Oh, to be young (and thin) again!


You can't change the age but you can change the width! Good luck to you!


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats! I'd be happy with that finish. Heck I'd be happy being inside top 25 in a few weeks. Were they at max entries this late into the season?


----------



## Akez (Aug 13, 2011)

mogarbage said:


> Congrats! I'd be happy with that finish. Heck I'd be happy being inside top 25 in a few weeks. Were they at max entries this late into the season?


I'd say there were about 20 people at the c race. 25 at the b race and about 25 at the A race.

Also, it was the Boston Road Club championships (which gives members who win a lot of bragging rights) so it was really frustrating because they did a prime every other lap.

Lots of chasing had to be done.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Kai Winters said:


> I've had over 27mph for an average speed at Wompatuck on a Tues night race...that is average speed with surges and laps over 30mph...but that depended on who was there that night...also laps that were under 25mph felt like an easy lap...finishing speed would max at close to 40mph.


Whoa. That's awesome. With a growing family, career obligations, and other stuff, I have to admit that I'm just not that guy. And will most likely never be :frown5: Then again, there are other things that make me 

Maybe in about 10 yrs or so when the kids are more independent I'll get closer but I'll be about 50 then so, dunno. I do know that if I push myself, I can hang in with a group up to maybe 25mph - if I wheel suck like crazy the whole time. But I also know that I could only do it for a period - not throughout the whole 30 mile race and it would deplete me at the end. You won't see me in any Cat3's but I thought I could at least hang in with Cat5's - not looking to be a hero, just participate and cross with the peloton.Maybe I'll give it a wirl next season.


----------



## Akez (Aug 13, 2011)

BostonG said:


> Whoa. That's awesome. With a growing family, career obligations, and other stuff, I have to admit that I'm just not that guy. And will most likely never be :frown5: Then again, there are other things that make me
> 
> Maybe in about 10 yrs or so when the kids are more independent I'll get closer but I'll be about 50 then so, dunno. I do know that if I push myself, I can hang in with a group up to maybe 25mph - if I wheel suck like crazy the whole time. But I also know that I could only do it for a period - not throughout the whole 30 mile race and it would deplete me at the end. You won't see me in any Cat3's but I thought I could at least hang in with Cat5's - not looking to be a hero, just participate and cross with the peloton.Maybe I'll give it a wirl next season.


Boston,

I raced at the Tokeneke Road Race 2 weeks ago. During one point I was working with a guy who was 67 and he was pushing me way past my limit and eventually dropped me. If you have the motivation, you can do it. I know people older then 50 who are cat 1 and 2. One of them started racing when he was about 50 and said that he was getting dropped at every Cat 5 race and now is a cat 2 and placing top 3 nearly every race. Keep at it sir.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Akez said:


> I won a prime, then in the last two laps I kept trying to move up. I kept getting blocked out and since we were going at like 27, so it wasn't too easy to move up. I ended up on the final sprint at the back of the pack. I just went for it about halfway through the last stretch and ended up like 7th or 6th. Not really sure. I passed about 15-20 riders though so if I had good positioning I would have had a much better chance.
> 
> Thanks for asking!


Holy crap...27 in a cat 5! I am stupified at the level of cat 5's these days. Maybe all the pesticides in the food is actually maknig the population stronger. 

Congrats on your placing. Definitely impresses me. 

If I can keep my fitness level through the winter and am able to add an extra traning ride (or two) next season, maybe I'll see you there next season.


----------



## Akez (Aug 13, 2011)

BostonG said:


> Holy crap...27 in a cat 5! I am stupified at the level of cat 5's these days. Maybe all the pesticides in the food is actually maknig the population stronger.
> 
> Congrats on your placing. Definitely impresses me.
> 
> If I can keep my fitness level through the winter and am able to add an extra traning ride (or two) next season, maybe I'll see you there next season.


I was very surprised too. I think it was just because it was the BRC Championships and they were up front trying to keep the pace up. 

I'm planning my winter training schedule now and its looking pretty good! If I stick to it, I will be stronger then I am now once Feb comes and racing begins. If you would like I'd be willing to share it with you bostong. Just PM me.


----------



## DMH2979 (May 24, 2011)

Great job! 
I think there were actually about 40 in the A race. Mostly 1s and 2s who I race against every weekend, but because there weren't any races that weekend, lost of people showed up. Also, a lot of guys who focus on cross start coming towards the end of the season.
Our race was really hard to read, with the wind and quality of the field. I seemed to have rotated in and out of most of the good moves, but missed the last one with 5 to go, though by that point I was pretty smoked. 
It's a great training race. I do it maybe 5-6 times a year. I think the last one might be Sept 11th? Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## Akez (Aug 13, 2011)

Racing at the B race on sunday for the first time. Wish me luck!


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

Good luck. Ride hard, relax, watch what is going on and most important...the last 5 laps are the most important. Move up to the top 15 with 5 to go and keep moving up until the last lap. You want to be in the top 8ish going around that last turn. Don't start your sprint too fast. Then sprint like hell...and hope for the best.
Tell us about it too...


----------

